# Getmail ruft nicht ab



## feuerfresser99 (10. März 2009)

Error: unknown argument(s) ['/etc/getmail/pop3.web.de_xxx@web.de.conf'] ; try --help

/etc/getmail/pop3.web.de_xxx@web.de.conf:

[options]
message_log = /var/log/getmail.log
message_log_syslog = 1
delete = 1

[retriever]
type = SimplePOP3Retriever
server = pop3.web.de
username = xxx@web.de
password = xxx

[destination]
type = MDA_external
path = /usr/sbin/sendmail
arguments = ("-bm", "xxx@xxx.de")
unixfrom = true
~                  

Benutzername und Kennwort sind richtig,
kann mir jemand helfen!?

Danke
Fabian


----------



## Till (14. März 2009)

Der Fehler ist in der aktuellen SVN Version behoben.


----------

